# Bluetongue under carpet help?



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

hi all just want some advice my blue tongue keeps going under her carpet and im trying to keep it clean but its annoying having to clean the poo under is there any other way to keep her out
1 have put heavy rocks on the carpet but pushed em over an got under ive put other heavy objects still hasnt worked

is there any other way? 
thanks


----------



## Stompsy (Oct 4, 2017)

Use a different substrate?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 4, 2017)

You've been keeping and breeding blue-tongues and bobtails for ten years and never encountered this problem before?

Blue-tongues like to hide or bury under the substrate. Chances are she'll keep doing it. Either change substrate as Stompsy suggested, or provide more hides. You could also try providing a pile of leaf-litter in the corner for her to hide in.


----------



## Scutellatus (Oct 4, 2017)

You could try some sort of press clips in the corners and around the edge to keep the carpet taught.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

no oshkii ive only been using carpet for a couple of months and i just havent done anything about it because was going to go out and get some leaf litter but its been flooding here for a week.

ten years i meant one year must of messed up


----------



## Iguana (Oct 4, 2017)

Could get those velcro sticky dots? stick a couple to the bottom of the carpet then to the tank floor.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

yea good idea iguana but the tanks all wood it should still stick will try that tho but i might change the substrate to the paper bio safe kitty litter


----------



## Nero Egernia (Oct 4, 2017)

bluedragon said:


> i use Bunnings fake turf and i have had no problems i breed blueys and keep multiple species and breed bobtails for about 10 years now and its just marketing





bluedragon said:


> marine carpet is crap looking and has caused alot of health problems one of my bluey got her toe stuck and ripped the whole thing so best to use fake turf easy to in stall easy to clean looks better. one of my beardies suffers from a allergic reactions from marine carpet so best to use fake turf but trust me ive been breeding bluey bobtails for ten years have been keeping pythons and beardes for 10 years





bluedragon said:


> hey i use fake grass ive been using it for 10 years fo breeding and some the claws ive seen on the blue tongues and i keep beardies they dont loop only house carpet does that one of my blue tongues actually tried digging through the carpet and tore all the fake grass of so no need to worry i haven't had any health problems





bluedragon said:


> ten years i meant one year must of messed up



That's quite a few mistakes there.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

this thread is nothing to do with why said 10 i dont care anymore meant one so please dont start picking on me

by the way every time i type the number one it comes up with a zero


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 4, 2017)

Regardless of how long you've been keeping them, why use the carpet in the first place? Ditch it as soon as you can. If you can't get out due to floods, use newspaper instead, until you can.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

thanks pinefamily i just dont want to have arguments with people every time i make thread thats why i haven't made a thread for months because every time i post there is always an argument or a smart ass comment but will ditch all the carpets i use thanks


----------



## pinefamily (Oct 4, 2017)

Oshkii wasn't arguing with you, just concerned about your conflicting posts I think. Listen to her advice.


----------



## bluedragon (Oct 4, 2017)

oh ok i just dont want old posts to be pointed out it was only a mistake i noticed it

im sorry if im been abit snappy lately but ill try and not be


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Oct 4, 2017)

The bluetongue has learned it can hide under the carpet and will continue to try to do so even if you find some way only you can affix and detach it. For how long it will try, I don’t know, but it will not be a happy camper while it is. Bear in mind that any tabs attached to the enclosure base probably cannot be easily removed, if at all, for cleaning when they need it.

Why not line the bottom of the enclosure with newspaper and place the carpet on top. It will still look the same, the bluey will still have its secure spot to retire to and cleaning is simple and no more expensive. You may need to use a length of masking tape to hold down the newspaper if the lizard decides to crawl under that too.

You could possibly try the above using two bits of carpet – one for the water bowl etc. to sit on and one for the lizard to get under – depending upon your enclosure setup.


----------

